# Marineland Single Brite LED Light - 18 in. to 24 in?



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

# of White 6000°K Daylight LED's 51
# of Blue 460nm Lunar LED's 3
Lumens 300

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=22442


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

What I got is the double bright and it seems to be ok for a 10 gallon (brightness wise).
I'm still testing it out to see how it fares for my plants.
My set up is just plain sand and gravel with RM complete, dosed with seachem flourish and pressurized CO2.









The single bright will probably be a bit dimmer than this one.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jan 26, 2011)

The single brights are really not all that fantastic.

I used one of the smaller fixtures over a 3g planted tank and it did an alright job with Java moss, but that doesn't say much.

Step it up to the double bright, you will appreciate the difference. You should be able to keep a better variety of plants under it vs. that shameful little single bright unit.


----------

